# Glidacycle - New Orleans



## willardm (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any information, photos, brochures or ads they can share on the Glidacycle produced in New Orleans in the late 30's to early 40's?


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 1, 2011)

looks cool! did you find one? I don't recall seeing one like that!


----------



## willardm (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, seems to be fairly complete but have a lot of concerns on what is original and what is not.  I did find a very detailed article that was published in "Bicycle News" that should be a lot of help.  It appears that a lot of the parts are standard off the shelf items.  The bicycle was made from around 1937 to 1942.  The builder was still advertising in Popular Mechanics in 1942.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 5, 2011)

wow. i would love to see pics and hear the story surrounding your acquisition!


----------



## willardm (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not sure where I came up with Bicycle News.  The newsletter with the article on the Glidacycle was "Classic Bike" published by Steve and Lynn Culver in the November/December 1996 issue.  A great, but discontinued, publication for bicycle collectors.  If you ever have a chance to pick up any of their newsletters, you would undoubtedly enjoy the read.


----------



## willardm (Jan 12, 2011)

*Glidacycle pics*

Here a few pics taken from the internet.  Saw my first one listed on eBay back in 2004.  I don't remember if it sold or not but it was a restored bike.  There just doesn't seem to be a lot of information available about them.


----------



## willardm (Apr 27, 2015)

Restoration completed just in time for Ann Arbor 2015.  Thanks Bob!!


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow!  This looks really cool!!  How does it ride?


----------



## Greg M (Mar 2, 2018)

I so want one to take to the Recumbent Retreat in September.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 2, 2018)

That looks like a geriatric bike that Snoop Dog would ride. Have fun!


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2022)

What happened to the Glides that were discovered in California not so long ago?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> That looks like a geriatric bike that Snoop Dog would ride. Have fun!



I wish I was skilled in Photoshop, I can just picture Snoop cruising and smoking down the street with a big grin on his face.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> What happened to the Glides that were discovered in California not so long ago?


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 22, 2022)

I had a pretty nice original one. Posted pics on here with some literature a while back


----------

